# Part 2 of my cable systems Line up This is Basic cable



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

2 FOX -- WTXF-TV 29 



3 CBS -- KYW-TV 3 



4 CNN 



5 USA NETWORK 



6 ABC - Link -- WPVI-TV 6 



7 ESPN 



8 CN8 - THE COMCAST NETWORK 



9 UPN -- WPSG-TV 57 



10 NBC -- WCAU-TV 10 



11 QVC 



12 PBS -- WHYY-TV 12 



13 MTV 



14 VH1 



15 BET - BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 



16 ESPN 2 



17 WB -- WPHL-TV 17 



18 LIFETIME 



19 COMCAST SPORTSNET 



20 TBS SUPERSTATION 



21 COMCAST iNDEMAND 



22 COMEDY CENTRAL 



23 OTHER -- WNJN-23 



24 E! ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 



25 FX 



26 HBO 



27 HBO 2 



28 DISCOVERY CHANNEL 



29 FOOD NETWORK 



30 A&E - ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT 



31 TLC - THE LEARNING CHANNEL 



32 CARTOON NETWORK 



33 NICKELODEON 



34 DISNEY CHANNEL 



35 PBS -- WYBE-35 



36 The National Network 



37 SHOWTIME 



38 ABC FAMILY CHANNEL 



39 PBS -- WLVT-TV 39 



40 AMC - AMERICAN MOVIE CLASSICS 



41 CINEMAX 



42 OUTDOOR LIFE NETWORK 



43 TNT - TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION 



44 IND (INDEPENDENT) -- WWAC-44 



45 WEATHER CHANNEL 



46 CNN HEADLINE NEWS 



47 CNBC 



48 IND (INDEPENDENT) -- WGTW-TV 48 



49 C-SPAN 



50 C-SPAN 2 



51 LOCAL ACCESS -- PHILADELPHIA SCHOOL DISTRICT 



52 LOCAL ACCESS -- PHILADELPHIA SCHOOL DISTRICT 



53 CABLE EDUCATION CHANNEL -- COMM. COLLEGE OF PHILA. 



54 CABLE EDUCATION CHANNEL -- DREXEL UNIVERSITY 



55 Marketconnect Net 



56 CABLE EDUCATION CHANNEL -- LA SALLE UNIVERSITY 



57 ANIMAL PLANET 



58 STYLE 



59 IND (INDEPENDENT) -- WFMZ-TV 69 



60 SCI-FI CHANNEL 



61 PAX TV -- WPPX-TV 61 



62 TELEMUNDO -- WWSI-62 



63 IND (INDEPENDENT) -- PCN-PENNSYLVANIA CABLE NETWORK 



64 GOVERNMENT ACCESS 



65 UNIVISION -- WUVP-65 



66 LEASED ACCESS 



67 HSN - HOME SHOPPING NETWORK 



68 INTERNATIONAL CHANNEL 



69 COURT TV 



70 EWTN 



71 ESPN CLASSIC 



72 TBN - TRINITY BROADCAST NETWORK 



73 TCM - TURNER CLASSIC MOVIES 



74 PHILADELPHIA PARK 



75 HISTORY CHANNEL 



76 MSNBC 



77 TV LAND 



78 FOX NEWS CHANNEL 



79 GOLF CHANNEL 



80 BRAVO 



95 IND (INDEPENDENT) -- WTVE-TV 51 



96 IFC - INDEPENDENT FILM CHANNEL 



98 TV GUIDE CHANNEL 



99 HGTV - HOME & GARDEN TELEVISION


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yo mike....

That was way too long and spaced out. I'm almost sure NO ONE will have the patience to read it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who cares what your cable lineup is? This is "DBSTalk", not cabletalk. And your ridiculous spacing takes up too much space anyway. I didn't bother reading it because I don't really give a damn what cable channels you have, and I'm sure you or anyone else here couldn't care less what cable channels I have.

Frankly, I think you are a cable troll, and I would like to see this thread closed.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats a better line-up then CoNcast Chattanooga, thats why I will stick with E* for the foreseeable future once I have my service back on again.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Better than Comcast in CT. Basic is like 23 channels or so. Sure that's not expanded basic?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Yo mike....
> 
> That was way too long and spaced out. I'm almost sure NO ONE will have the patience to read it. *


Sorry i did not mean to make such a long post

and for the record i dont Like cable so Now 

Feeling the joy since 12-14-02


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW, where is "Phildelphia"?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Cyclone slaps Mike big time for making such a crappy post. Dude learn to make it look good. That cut and paste stinks.

Just remove the extra spaces, reduce the size. And it looks much better.

Channel Network

2 UNIVERSITY OF MARYLAND COLLEGE PARK 
3 C-SPAN 
4 C-SPAN 2 
5 FOX NEWS 
6 LOCAL ACCESS -- MONTGOMERY COUNTY MUNICIPAL CABLE 
7 TELEMUNDO -- WZDC-TV 64 DC 
8 NEWS CHANNEL 8 
9 UNIVISION -- WMDO-30 
10 MONTGOMERY COLLEGE 
11 LOCAL ACCESS -- THE ROCKVILLE CHANNEL 
12 TBS SUPERSTATION 
13 LOCAL ACCESS 
14 TELEFUTURA -- WFDC 
15 FX 
16 MONTGOMERY MUNICIPAL CABLE 
17 PAX TV -- WPXW-TV 66 DC 
18 UNIVERSITY OF MARYLAND UNIVERSITY COLLEGE 
19 LOCAL ACCESS -- THE OPEN CHANNEL 
20 UPN -- WDCA-TV 20 DC 
21 LOCAL ACCESS -- THE MONTGOMERY CHANNEL 
22 PBS -- MPT-22 
23 WB -- WBDC-TV 50 DC 
24 NBC -- WRC-TV 4 DC 
25 FOX -- WTTG-TV 5 DC 
26 PBS -- WETA-TV 26 DC 
27 ABC -- WJLA-TV 7 DC 
28 QVC 
29 CBS -- WUSA-TV 9 DC 
30 WEATHER CHANNEL 
31 TV GUIDE CHANNEL 
32 PBS -- WHUT-TV 32 DC 
33 MCPS INSTRUCTIONAL TV33 
34 MCPS INSTRUCTIONAL TV34 
35 SHOWTIME 
36 TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL 
37 COMCAST iNDEMAND 
38 HBO 
39 GAME SHOW NETWORK 
40 CINEMAX 
41 TCM - TURNER CLASSIC MOVIES 
42 ESPN 
43 ESPN 2 
44 OUTDOOR LIFE NETWORK 
45 COMCAST SPORTSNET MID-ATLANTIC 
46 GOLF CHANNEL 
47 USA NETWORK 
48 TNT - TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION 
49 E! ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 
50 A&E - ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT 
51 HISTORY CHANNEL 
52 DISCOVERY HEALTH 
53 DISCOVERY CHANNEL 
54 ANIMAL PLANET 
55 TLC - THE LEARNING CHANNEL 
56 DISNEY CHANNEL 
57 ABC FAMILY CHANNEL 
58 CARTOON NETWORK 
59 NICKELODEON 
60 CNBC 
61 MSNBC 
62 CNN 
63 CNN HEADLINE NEWS 
64 COURT TV 
65 LIFETIME 
66 HGTV - HOME & GARDEN TELEVISION 
67 AMC - AMERICAN MOVIE CLASSICS 
68 BRAVO 
69 COMEDY CENTRAL 
70 TNN - THE NATIONAL NETWORK (will become SPIKE TV on June 16, 2003) 
71 BET - BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 
72 MTV 
73 VH1 
74 TV LAND 
75 SCI-FI CHANNEL 
76 FOOD NETWORK 
77 INTERFAITH CHANNEL 
78 TOON DISNEY (will be replaced with CMT on July 1, 2003) 
79 STYLE 
95 LEASED ACCESS 
96 MHz2 
98 MHz 
99 HSN - HOME SHOPPING NETWORK


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *
> 
> Channel Network
> ...


Sattelite is better (of course), but you don't get all of those city and PI channels.

About Channel 78, I thought Toon Disney was a digital channel and not analog.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I just cut'n pasted from my local comcast web site (my post was more about presentation than content). 

I don't know what their story is, but if they have toon disney on their analog, then they have toon disney on their analog.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's my cable lineup:


----------

